# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Ahvenanmaalle bussilla

## kemkim

Onko Ahvenanmaalle mahdollista matkustaa Turusta bussilla? Eli Turku-Maarianhamina, onko sellaista reittiä tai muuta vastaavaa reittiä olemassa? Matkahuollon hausta en viimeksi etsiessäni sellaista löytänyt. Paljonko matka maksaa?

----------


## Miska

> Onko Ahvenanmaalle mahdollista matkustaa Turusta bussilla? Eli Turku-Maarianhamina, onko sellaista reittiä tai muuta vastaavaa reittiä olemassa? Matkahuollon hausta en viimeksi etsiessäni sellaista löytänyt. Paljonko matka maksaa?


Bussilla pääsee muttei ihan koko matkaa (siellä tulee nääs meri vastaan...). Vainion Liikenteen kesävuorolla pääsee päivittäin Turusta Kustavin Vuosnaisiin, jossa bussi ajaa lauttaan, jolla seilataan sitten Ahvenanmaan puolelle Långön satamaan Brändön kuntaan. Sieltä matka jatkuu Brändön läpi Torsholmaan, jossa on tämän bussin päätepysäkki. Välittömästi bussin saavuttua lähtee lautta Vårdön Hummelvikiin, jonne on reilun parin tunnin matka. Hummelvikistä on sitten välitön bussiyhteys Sundqvistin liikennöimällä linjalla 4 Maarianhaminaan. Lauttamatkat ovat ilman polkupyörää tai henkilöautoa matkustaville ilmaisia ja ainakin tuolla Torsholma - Hummelvik -välin lautalla on ihan kelvollinen kahvila.

Tässä vielä linkit Vainion aikatauluihin: Helsinki - Turku - Maarianhamina ja Maarianhamina - Turku - Helsinki. Ahvenanmaan bussi- ja lauttayhteyksistä löytyy lisätietoa Ålandstrafikenin nettisivuilta. Ahvenanmaan bussiliikenne ei kuulu Matkahuollon järjestelmään.

----------


## Lasse

Kerrotaan vielä sen verran lisää, että Helsingistä kun lähtee 7.00 vuorolla, voi ostaa suoran lipun Torsholmaan asti autosta. Siinä jää tosin puolentoista tunnin tauko Turkuun, että jos haluaa nopeamman yhteyden täytyy ostaa suorataksalippu Matkahuollosta, kun ei Vainion vuoroja silloin kulje sopivasti.

Kerran olen tuon reitin matkustanut, ja ihan mukava linja se on. Kannatta kokeilla, ajattelin itse ottaa tänä kesänä uusiksi.

----------


## kemkim

> Kerran olen tuon reitin matkustanut, ja ihan mukava linja se on. Kannatta kokeilla, ajattelin itse ottaa tänä kesänä uusiksi.


Onko sinulla aikatauluja tälle reitille? Nuo Ålandstrafikenin aikataulut eivät minulle oikein auenneet. Eli mille välille suorataksalipun Matkahuollosta voi ostaa? Turusta Maarianhaminaan? Onko olemassa siis suoraa bussia, joka ajaisi Turusta Maarianhaminaan lauttojen kautta, vai tuo vaihdollinen yhteys ainoa mahdollisuus? Sujuva vaihdollinen bussiyhteys vain kesäaikaan, entä toiseen suuntaan? Onko Lomapassi voimassa Ahvenanmaalla?

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Vainion Liikenteen ja Ålandstrafikenin aikatauluista saan käsityksen, että Turun ja Maarianhaminan välillä voi jonkin verran matkustaa myös eteläistä reittiä Galtbyn (Korppoo) ja Långnäsin (Lumparland) kautta ainakin keskikesällä 16.6-15.8.2008.  Tämä sillä varauksella, että Oolannin bussit kulkevat ensi kesänä samalla tavalla kuin viime kesänä (en löytänyt Ålandstrafikenin sivuilta ensi kesän bussiaikatauluja).

Turusta MTi 6.50, Galtby 8.40-10.00, Långnäs 14.55-16.00, Maarianhamina 16.30
Turusta TiKToPS 13.10, Galtby 15.10-15.15, Långnäs 20.05-20.25, Maarianhamina 21.10

Maarianhaminasta ML 10.45, Långnäs 11.14-12.00, Galtby 16.55-17.30, Turku 19.30

Pohjoinen reitti Kustavin kautta on varmaan mukavampi lyhyempien odottelujen ansiosta, mutta tällä eteläisellä reitillä on pitempi (ilmainen!) merimatka.

Tämä kaikki vain kartan ja aikataulun perusteella (en ole itse matkustanut).
 :Smile:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Onko sinulla aikatauluja tälle reitille? Nuo Ålandstrafikenin aikataulut eivät minulle oikein auenneet. Eli mille välille suorataksalipun Matkahuollosta voi ostaa? Turusta Maarianhaminaan? Onko olemassa siis suoraa bussia, joka ajaisi Turusta Maarianhaminaan lauttojen kautta, vai tuo vaihdollinen yhteys ainoa mahdollisuus? Sujuva vaihdollinen bussiyhteys vain kesäaikaan, entä toiseen suuntaan? Onko Lomapassi voimassa Ahvenanmaalla?


Vainion aikataulussa on normaalin suomalaisen taulukkoaikataulukäytännön mukainen aikataulu reitille Helsinki-Turku-Torsholma-Hummelvik-Maarianhamina.  Suorataksalippu ilmeisesti Helsinki-Torsholma.  Ei ole suoraa bussia: pohjoisella reitillä laivakyyti Torsholma-Hummelvik, eteläisellä Galtby-Långnäs.  Matkahuollon liput eivät käy Oolannin busseissa.

----------


## kemkim

Nyt nuo selvisivät jo paremmin. Kiitos avuista kaikille!

----------


## moxu

Olen paljon kulkenut Ålandstrafikenilla, mutta pääsääntöisesti fillarin kanssa. Kesäaikana asia todella on noin, kuin edellä on kerrottu -mutta talviaikana ei pohjoista linjaa pääse läpi pelkkiä bussikyytejä hyödyntäen, sillä vaikka Brändön satamien välille tilaisi kollektiivitaksin (käsittääkseni ihan kohtuuhintainen), on Kustavin kirkon ja Vuosnaisten sataman väli joko liftattava tai tehtävä muulla tavoin.
Talviaikana etelälinjalla pääsee perjantaisin Turusta Maarianhaminaan ja sunnuntaisin toiseen suuntaan. Tulin pari vuotta sitten viimemainittua tapaa hyväksikäyttäen Tukholmasta Helsinkiin. Ensin risteilyalus Birger Jarlin dumppulähdöllä yli Ahvenanmeren, sitten Williamsin (eli Eckerö Linjenin) bussilla Pitkäännenään, josta Skiftet-lautalla Korppooseen ja sieltä vainiolaisella ensin Piispanristille ja siitä edelleen Stadiin. Matkalippujen hinnoissa täytyy kyllä olla jotain säätämisen varaa, koska Vainio nappasi kuljetusmaksuja enemmän, kuin muut mainitut operaattorit (ja menomatkalla hyödyntämäni Viking Line) yhteensä..!

----------


## Belarus 920

Itsekin suosittelen Williamsin bussikyytiä Tukholmasta Grissleholmin kautta Eckeröhön. Laadukasta menoa. Ja halpaa. Lippu maksoi talvella 2006 lauttoinen vain 50 kruunua. :Biggrin:

----------


## 034

päivitetty linkki vainion aikatauluun:
http://www.e-julkaisu.fi/vainionliik...2kuvat/025.jpg

----------


## kallio843

Kaivetaan vanha juttu esiin ja todetaan että ainakaan Vainion liikenne ei enää tänä kesänä aja Torsholmaan. Onkohan tietoa muista? Ainakaan Google ei osannut löytää vuodelle 2017 aikataulua.

----------


## moxu

Taivassalon Auton vuoro jatkaa kesäviikonloppuisin Vuosnaisiin, lauantaisin Viggenin puolenpäivän vuoroon ja sunnuntaisin myöhäisempään iltapäivävuoroon kompaten. 
Galtbyn yhteys komppaa paremmin. Elokuun puoleenväliin asti päivittäiseen 15.30-lähtöön ehtii sopivasti Turusta 13.15 ja perjantaiseen 21.40-lähtöön Turusta 18.30 lähtevillä Saaristobusseilla. Ahvenanmaalta tultaessa Gudingen saapuu useimmiten 15.00 ja bussi Turkuun lähtee 15.05, mutta lautan ollessa myöhässä pitänee Ahvenanmaalta tulijoiden odottaa 16.15-lähtöä. Perjantaisin Helsingistä ja sunnuntaisin Helsinkiin palvelee pienellä odotuksella myös Vainion vuoro.
Elokuun puolenvälin jälkeen Galtbystä lähdetään Ahvenanmaalle useimpina päivinä aamukymmeneltä, johon ehtii Turusta 6.45-lähdöllä. Toiseen suuntaan yhteys toimii tuolloin vain viikonloppuisin hyvin pitkälti samankaltaisin oletuksin kuin kesälläkin. Laivaksi vaihtuu tuolloin Skiftet.

----------


## kallio843

Pääseekös Torsholma-Hummelvik lautalle enään mitenkään vai katkeaako matka Vuosnaisiin nyt sitten?

----------


## moxu

Brändön satamien välille voi tilata kollektiivitaksin. Yhteystiedot löytyvät Ålandstrafikenin aikataulusta.

----------

